# Indoor soccer pitches



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*there is indoor soccer pitches in mirdif city center, and its very good with very good rates, and they make tournaments, and leauges, they will have tournament on the 16th and the 17th of july, for more information please call 0504373963 , walid*


----------

